# heres a question re shoot equipement cash class



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I would not have a problem with it. OAA has a crossbow class does it not. Also I would think that freehand vs the compound the crossbow would be at a disabvantage. I dont think that they would take anymore time at the shooting stake. About how many would you expect to get ?


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Your money Ted,but the best way to of avoided the crossbow debate would have been a crossbow class.
Charles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Charles all my responses have said there is a cross bow class and announced at each tournament and posted here already that there is a xbow class just check previous posts the question is do you guys in the cash class want to accept x bows ?????


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i totally dislike crossbows but if the guy wants to spend the extra cash for the money class entry fee then i believe he should be allowed to try.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I was at Rockland Ted when you were asked by Ron and Steve if crossbows would be allowed.You were very adamant about the use of crossbows at your tournament.We all know about a crossbow class and most would have seen this question coming.You asked for an answer and it's still, have a crossbow class.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

charles and my answer at rockland was YES there will be crossbow class and also posted here when bill asked if there would be.xbows. your statments are vague and not very direct and accurate...Is there a problem here.....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The OAA rules allow them in the Open class because the majority of people who bothered to attend the AGM and vote made their voices heard. And those who could not attend had every right to send a proxy vote with someone else.

So, since the OAA allows them, I'd agree with that. A crossbow shooter's entry money is as good as anyone else's and I don't think they have any particular competitive advantage over vertical bow shooters.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Ted I am talking about the money class that you said no to crossbows.And yes you said it in front of all present.The only thing vague is your memory but denial would be more accurate.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yes charles at first I did say no to cross bows and Now as I am Man enough to reconsider and smart enough to ask the masses involved if they would be offended or against them being in this class and by the way this has only occurred because of ONE person.. Lay all the facts out ... accurately and don`t skirt around the issues when you make a statement.. thanks.. to all responding..


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Stash said:


> The OAA rules allow them in the Open class because the majority of people who bothered to attend the AGM and vote made their voices heard. And those who could not attend had every right to send a proxy vote with someone else.
> 
> So, since the OAA allows them, I'd agree with that. A crossbow shooter's entry money is as good as anyone else's and I don't think they have any particular competitive advantage over vertical bow shooters.


Hey Stan, this has nothing to do with the OAA or the AGM so let it go man! this is a unsanctioned event.

Crossbows do have an advantage because they can reach speeds that most compound bows will not reach without the detriment of short brace heights or high poundages. Too reach the speeds of a crossbow with a compound requires some loss of accuracy from the compound shooter.:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

I am against crossbows in the open class as they and compounds are too dissimilar. Whether there is an advantage to be had from one or the other can be debated forever, but to me the skills required to shoot one or the other well are not the same. For instance, form is everything for a compound shooter. You must do everything exactly the same each shot to be consistent. A crossbow takes a lot of the variables out of the equation. The distance a crossbow is drawn is exactly the same each shot, whereas a compound will vary depending on how hard you pull into the wall shot to shot. You tend to pull into the wall harder when you're fresh than when you're fatigued. Also, as Blake said, crossbows have a distinct speed advantage. 
Bottom line; to me, compounds and crossbows are two different animals, and should be in different classes.

Nigel


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Again thanks guys for informative responses..


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

The OAA and FCA have rules and guidelines for our shooting sport.
But if an event is being held and is not a sanctioned OAA event then the club has the right to set their own rules for their shoot.
From the tournaments that I have attended in the past,the hosting club will make announcements and advise all shooters what the rules for that shoot will be before the first arrow is released.
With that being said I believe all decisions are left to the club hosting the shoot as how the shoot will be run.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bow bandit said:


> Hey Stan, this has nothing to do with the OAA or the AGM so let it go man! this is a unsanctioned event.


Blake, CLASSICHUNTER asked for an opinion and a reason for that opinion, and I gave him what asked for - my opinion and the reasons for it. Nothing more. I'm not arguing with him - it's his event and he can do what he likes.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Ted knows where I stand, Money class, is cash up for grabs, by any conventional means of archery allowed, crossbow included. But Ted has the final word. 

Serge


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

THis shoot has no effect on me at all, but I have shot the PSE tac15 freehand. I will take my vertical bow anyday. Not sure what you are all concerned about:dontknow:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*xbows*

Average xbow shooter shooting against an average compound might win most of the time...
BUT most guys in money class are better then average.....scores speak for them selves.....Most good compound shooters shoot better then most xbow shooters


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

It's Ted 's shoot his money his rules I think this whole topic is getting out of hand if one wants to attend and shoot money class than shoot it if not do like 90% of us do and have fun and a few wobblies afterward :spam2:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

CODY i`M READY FOR THE WOBBLIES lol lol


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Hey Ted
I don't much care for crossbows....but it is a money class..'' shoot what ya brung '' .. if they want to pay to play ..let them.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Bow bandit said:


> Hey Stan, this has nothing to do with the OAA or the AGM so let it go man! this is a unsanctioned event.
> 
> Crossbows do have an advantage because they can reach speeds that most compound bows will not reach without the detriment of short brace heights or high poundages. Too reach the speeds of a crossbow with a compound requires some loss of accuracy from the compound shooter.:angel::angel::angel:


Hahahahaha.... Did Blake just say that there is an advantage of speed from a crossbow???? Funny how he didn't say that about the 5 grain per pound rule... just my thoughts on that matter.

As for crossbow shooting in money class I say Shoot what you brought. Not very often will any good crossbow shooter beat a good compound shooter.

Chris


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

araz2114 said:


> Hahahahaha.... Did Blake just say that there is an advantage of speed from a crossbow???? *Funny how he didn't say that about the 5 grain per pound rule*... just my thoughts on that matter.
> 
> As for crossbow shooting in money class I say Shoot what you brought. Not very often will any good crossbow shooter beat a good compound shooter.
> 
> Chris


This right here made me smile. All the guys with smurf arms (and I"ll count myself amongst them) had much the same argument with that 5 gpp rule 

Not like I'm likely to shoot it either Ted (the bow literally hasn't been out of the case in over a year), but Open is open is open... Shoot what you've got.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> Hahahahaha.... Did Blake just say that there is an advantage of speed from a crossbow???? Funny how he didn't say that about the 5 grain per pound rule... just my thoughts on that matter.
> 
> As for crossbow shooting in money class I say Shoot what you brought. Not very often will any good crossbow shooter beat a good compound shooter.
> 
> ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow guys we have some great input here .. I`m just trying to get the most numbers at the shoot I can.. and not piss anyone off.. I want you guys out there .. Just talked to my neighbor who might let us shoot the second half of course on his land which has some bush... keeps getting better every day.. ...


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

And if I can suggest Ted, like the IBO World's, the groups in the money class should be made up by you or your helpers, just to keep things on the straight and narrow.

serge


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Oh don`t worry no one will be shooting with their friends >>> I `m making up the teems and the cash class entries will have their own registration line aT the reg desk ... and I will let people know what 11 ring they will use which is ONLY ONLY... the center one in the 10 also I will define 11 ring as best as possible per target in advance so not to many arguments most of these targets are pretty well brand new so they are not shot up already.. sounds like you guys are getting into this tournament.. can`t wait.... working on pop up target as we speak... what say 3 seconds about at vertical position then back down and I can control speed up and down...lol also I will be paroling course on my atv with walky talkies if any problems or they need a judgement .. also 2/3 rule of group on line cutters and shooter does not have a say in decision.. starting to sound more like me now...lol lol


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

So what's the decision......are the Xbows in thecash class.....or not?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Jd show up at tournament and find out .. lol lol just to let you guys know just picked up a double tree stand worth 300 dollars from one of the sponsors .. gobble and grunt.. reg was very helpful in being a sponsor.. hes on the poster... now whos next...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I've met Reg a couple of times. Great guy!

I just want to know if I should go to Nationals....or come and win the money at your shoot!!!!

J/K....If I am there I will donate my money to the cash class. But...you should let people know one way or another. Might make a difference to some.....


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Will this was a total waste of time for those who bothered to respond ted's question.....and that was one dumb answer to JDoupe's question ted. Why would a crossbow shooter wanting to shoot money class have to drive up to Perth to find out if that is allowable or not. 

Normally, rules are posted ahead of time or questions about rules are asked and answered here. 

Since you have already stated here, in writing, that crossbow shooters are not part of your money class one, one would guess that still stands.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Bill again you have out done yourself I have had thread here 5-7 days and the shoot is in 4 months ..Maybe you would make an uneducated decision .. but myself I can wait a little longer... and if I did not start this thread no one would know any ways till they got to shoot.. get a life.. Tired of you and your comments like I said got something to say to me say it to my face in front of people..And if the person drove to perth for the shoot they would still have a xbow class to shoot in.. oh and jd does not shoot a xbow ... great guy though real helpful ....bill take a lesson from him....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

guys have to apologize to all if I sounded pissed in my last response....Strange you try to do things right and you get crapped on..


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Quick reminder for everyone to keep a civil tone please either in asking questions, replying to them, or commenting on them.

Thanks :yo:

Pierre


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thank you Pierre


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

all im really interested in is , is it the end of july yet? lol
seriously though this is for charity so the more the merrier. open the money class to x-bows and you might have a few more dollars for your cause.those who are going just to try and win money are forgeting the whole point of Teds shoot .


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wellis1840 obviously has a personal axe to grind Ted. Take it for what is worth. Personally I think it's wonderful that you have taken this on by yourself. Not too many people would buy 25 top quality targets at the worlds and bring them home so that a great course could be set. No doubt in my mind this cross bow issue will get decided one way or the other. It's your shoot, nice to ask for other opinions but ultimately your decision. I am very much looking forward to coming to Perth.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Blake, admittedly it's been a while since I've shot seriously (a few years at least), but never once did I get beaten by a crossbow that I can recall... I would think that you would clearly be in that category as well. Now I do recall hearing something about Sean putting up some serious numbers last year (maybe the year before...?), but honestly, of all the tournaments you've shot Blake, how many times do you suppose you've lost to a crossbow...?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok, I'll bite... tell me what bow will get me 330 fps at 5 gr per lb, Blake... I'll try it... you just tell me which one please.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

araz2114 said:


> Ok, I'll bite... tell me what bow will get me 330 fps at 5 gr per lb, Blake... I'll try it... you just tell me which one please.


82nd airborne 29" 60# 308grns 335 fps. destroyer 350 with with same specs and arrow 342 fps


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

jeronimo said:


> 82nd airborne 29" 60# 308grns 335 fps. destroyer 350 with with same specs and arrow 342 fps


You've obviously never seen Araz's drawlength  29" draw would be more than a bit too much for him


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Strother SR71 60#, 28 DL, 300 gn. arrow, 328 fps.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

It's too bad that most people just don't understand what it means to be a 26.5 inch drawlength archer. 28 and 29 are a long, long way away from where I am. The velocity loss is exponentially decreasing. 

Just tell me what 26.5 (if a model goes that short even) will go 330 fps. I need to know. 

Chris


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

guys I`m loving the chatter thanks keep the thread at the top .. like I said I want big numbers .. light till 8:30 pm if we have to go that late .. lol lol ... thanks .. working on pop up target.. wow what a science..


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

THIS THREAD IS GETTING OLD AND SHOULD BE RESOLVED PROMPLY MAKE A RULING AND STICK WITH TIME IS RUNNING SHORT AND SO ARE PATIENCE :set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

okok no cesars yet Pete .. like I said thread is not that old and how did it get onto speed of bows lol lol .. it must have your interest to keep reading it.. I will make a decision by monday pm and hope not to offend any body.. in any way....... I will post it here so everybody can read it so no one can whine about it either... as all of YOU have stated at one time or another.. Teds tournament his rules...


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Gotta love a decision maker... make it quick so we can harp on something else LOL


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Gotta love ya Pete.......


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Stash said:


> The OAA rules allow them in the Open class because the majority of people who bothered to attend the AGM and vote made their voices heard. And those who could not attend had every right to send a proxy vote with someone else.
> 
> So, since the OAA allows them, I'd agree with that. A crossbow shooter's entry money is as good as anyone else's and I don't think they have any particular competitive advantage over vertical bow shooters.


Pretty much bang on to what I would have said..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok heres a little more info needed how many of you that responded are xbow shooters that are coming to this shoot and I don`t want it padded .. I appreciate all of the compound shooters responding but I have yet to have a xbow shooter respond who would want to shoot in the money class.. either give a response or a comment ???? what would you think ???? Are they themselves not interested in this class?????? as none have replied ......and monday pm is coming soon....please tag with real name thanks as asked ....


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*crossbows for charity*

Let em in Ted. The more money for charity the better. If people are coming just to win the $1000.00 they might better book some overtime at work that weekend. Much better chances of taking home the cash. I have never shot a tournament for the money yet and dont plan on making a living anytime soon at 3-d. Drag raced for years with purses as high as 5 and 10 thousand dollars. Never once did prize money ever even come close to covering the cost of racing. We did it because we love to race. In the end it was the bench racing over a few beers after that created the memeories.Make it an open class and leave it at that. You never know who may show up to a shoot like this, may even see some of the big guns come out. I have witnessed some incredible shots with a crossbow but I think that they will definately have there hands full if some of the top target shooters dont have an event that weekend. ie Perkins,Trillus, Fagan and who knows who else. May even pull some shooters out of the USA. One can only hope for the sake of charity that the numbers are high. Ted do what we used to do in drag racing let who ever wants to buy a muligan. In racing we used to be able to buy back into the race if we got put out in the first two rounds. allow shooters to pay another entry fee BEFORE they start shooting to alow them a muligan card which can be played in the event that they make a bad shot. which will give them the oppurtunity at a second shot at the target,to be played before arrows are pulled. Max two mulligans per shooter. More money for the charity the better. want to win bad buy into the open class $55.00 plus two muligans $165.00 entry fee. Paul Shipclark


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Paul Good idea on mulligans but do you think guys will put up 165 dollars ??? is it a paper work nightmare also...


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*muligans*

No paper work really at all. at time of registration before the shoot begins shooters are allowed to purchase a muligan or two if they wish, Have printed muligan cards that you hand out at time of registration and mark down on their cards and at the registration desk who bought them and really thats it. the shooter must then decide when he is going to use the muligan and must do so from the shooting stake before the arrows are pulled. The shoooter will have to decide if the 8 on that turkey is worth $55.00 or does he hold out in case he shoots a five in the upcoming targets. Muligans cannot be used at the end of the round they must be used as the targets are shot. Some may like it others may not. Once you have decided to spend the weekend at the shoot what is another $55.00 and it goes to charity. Many go to the casino and blow a couple hundred bucks on the .25 cent machines, atleast this way it gives them better odds maybe 1 in 100(depending on attendance) at a chance at $1000. Start a poll Ted and see what everybody thinks may go over well, may not. could also drop the price of a muligan to $40.00 or whatever if the masses of people are in for it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Paul did you read these threads do you think I should start another poll or thread??? I don`t know if it would be health wise.. let me think about this for a while.. we will get xbow thing out of the way first... You guys are killing me slowly.. lol lol thank god I have a sense of humor..


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

NO NO NO NO NO more threads ( hint) get it done not rocket science were all waiting on your ruling :zip:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> It's too bad that most people just don't understand what it means to be a 26.5 inch drawlength archer. 28 and 29 are a long, long way away from where I am. The velocity loss is exponentially decreasing.
> 
> Just tell me what 26.5 (if a model goes that short even) will go 330 fps. I need to know.
> 
> Chris


Try an Omen for starters at 366 fps Ibo, an average of ten feet per second lost per in of draw based on a 30 in draw length that should put you around 330 for a 26.5 in draw length, the Destroyer would not be much behind that at around 320 more than enough to solve your problem.

Or we could just go medieval and throw you on the rack and solve your vertical issues. :mg::banana:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well 8 pm my time will be the posting of the xbow issue.. oops sorry have to shoot a league night score ... a little later for those sitting on the edge of your seat.. lol lol lol about 9:15 pm


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I have no opinion on the xbow in cash class but am interested in what shoot this is.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Ted, you can't get out of this that easy. Mail matches are done. you don't need to shoot a score tonight. Come on.... let's here the ruling! I like the mulligan idea, by the way.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Bruce would you pay the extra 55 dollars per mulligan ????? and mail matches are still on for fca I think are they not..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

big ugly It is the post teds 1000 cash shoot all classes are there as well .. will bring poster up to top for you to check out book it now for a fun filled weekend.. camping on site...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

If I was serious about trying to win the open class, I'd pony up the extra $55. Both mail matches were done Thursday night at midnight. No excuses. Make a decision! lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

house leagues till april 15th...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys 9m decision time
First thanks to all who responded
the hard facts
20 different respondents to question
of those a breakdown
18 compound shooters
2 recurve shooters
0 xbow shooters

responses as follows 14 ok to shoot in cash class
4 no answer just comments and I won`t guess on their response
2 no`s to x bow entries in class

I hope my decision will not offend any one but I have to make a hard decision and it is as follows .. and I must say that since I did not get any xbow shooters responding or showing interest in this class here on archery talk that my decision is NO xbows in the cash class.. some may say that this might effect cash class entries.. well sometimes it is a numbers game ..I hope to turn this tournament into one of the largest 3-d tournaments around .. entry wise and prize wise ... it might take a few years.. but this is my goal...I hope to see all that responded to at least show up and most enter the cash class ... Good shooting everybody .. see you end of July in perth...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

I made a point of not saying one way or another....and I still won't. 

I do like the fact that you made the decision partially, if not fully, based on the fact that there were no comments made by Xbow shooters. 

I have yet to make a decision if I am going to try and make Nationals or not. If I do not go, I hope to be at your shoot.

Hope the planning goes well for the rest of the summer and I hope over the next few years that your shoot does become as big as you hope. I think there is a market for it with the US being a stones throw away.....and the amount of people who love 3D here in Ontario.

Good Luck......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd thanks for the support now you do know the nationals are out west.. Just trying to get you to come .. 41/2 hour drive only.. no matter what thanks...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Why don't you post your question on a crossbow forum, or at least the crossbow section of this forum, and see what crossbow shooters think? The reason you didn't get any replies from crossbow shooters is that they don't generally read this section of the forum.

Try the Excalibur discussion forum - lots of Canadian crossbow shooters hang out there. http://www.excaliburcrossbow.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

this is the canadian forum and a canadian shoot


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bow bandit said:


> .... Or we could just go medieval and throw you on the rack and solve your vertical issues. :mg::banana:



You know, I've offered similar things to him in past... he has yet to say yes.... that said, at some point he may reply to this again.


:set1_applaud: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Andy, You were there when I shot the Destroyer 350... heck I was shooting your 304 grain arrow at 60 lbs and 26.5 draw... a whopping 302 FPS... Never gonna be a relatively close playing field as long as its 5 grains per lb. Stupid rule by people that have no idea about physics. I'd love to shoot 3-d but not at that disadvantage... And no I don't want marked 3-D... never did... never will. 

Sad really...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Pierre time to close thread thanks....


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> Hey Andy, You were there when I shot the Destroyer 350... heck I was shooting your 304 grain arrow at 60 lbs and 26.5 draw... a whopping 302 FPS... Never gonna be a relatively close playing field as long as its 5 grains per lb. Stupid rule by people that have no idea about physics. I'd love to shoot 3-d but not at that disadvantage... And no I don't want marked 3-D... never did... never will.
> 
> Sad really...


what is unfair, I already told you last year Dave M was shooting his bow around 308 which you could easily get if you knew how to set up that bow, and I was shooting 334 fps and we traded points all year he would get me by a few and then I would get him by a few. These scary speed bows do not shoot for you, last time I checked there was some human interaction.

3D is a game of many skills, the speed factor is only a small part! you still have to make a clean shot and judge the distance even with a speed bow. The speed bow is also way more critical to shoot ask anyone who has seriously competed with one they will confirm this for you.

The speed rule is great because it gives archers options on what they would like to shoot for arrows and it brings out more of the local hunting group as they can just shoot their hunting setups because most of the new hunting rigs are speed bows.

The only sad thing here is your excuse not to take part because of something that will really not effect you at the end of the day, if you actually cared to shoot 3D this rule would not stop you. I can give you buckets of silly OAA rules I do not agree with, but I do not let it stop me from participating if I choose to.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Bow bandit said:


> what is unfair, I already told you last year Dave M was shooting his bow around 308 which you could easily get if you knew how to set up that bow, and I was shooting 334 fps and we traded points all year he would get me by a few and then I would get him by a few. These scary speed bows do not shoot for you, last time I checked there was some human interaction.
> 
> 3D is a game of many skills, the speed factor is only a small part! you still have to make a clean shot and judge the distance even with a speed bow. The speed bow is also way more critical to shoot ask anyone who has seriously competed with one they will confirm this for you.
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha... you crack me up Blake... hahahaha

See ya,

Chris


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Is the cash prize of $1000 for open class winner or is it divided among all classes of top scores ???


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Are the targets going to be spread out along trails or is it going to be 1 long shooting line in the field like at an indoor?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yOU GUYS HAVE TO LEARN TO READ WHAT DOES THE POSTER SAY....AND IT HAS BEEN BROKEN DOWN ON THIS SITE 3 TIMES ALREADY.. COMMON GUYS...BRUCE THE THREADS AGAIN HAVE MENTIONED TALKED TO MY NEIGHBOR ABOUT MORE LAND AND i ALSO SAID LIKE A ASA SHOOT... BUT NOW WITH EXTRA LAND IT COULD EVEN BE BETTER.. NOT LIKE A INDOOR SHOOT AT ALL... iF SOME OF YOU STUCK AROUND AFTER THE SHOOTS YOU WOULD HEAR THE ANNOUNCEMENTS WHICH DESCRIBES WHAT IS THE VENUE FOR THE SHOOT SORRY BUT AS STATED TIME TO CLOSE THIS THREAD....


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

why can't everyone just kiss and make up:smile:
Archery is supposed to be fun. Not an anoying pain in the A--!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

I think Ted needs a group hug...LOL..:tongue:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

PETE i`LL GET ONE FROM YA LATER.. DID YOU FIND IT ON THE POSTER FIRST LINE ON THE RIGHT... BRING THE CEASERS FOR PICTON PETE OR AT LEAST SOME WOBBLY POPS ... YOU ARE GOING TO THE SEAWAY CHALLENGE RIGHT???? SORRY ABOUT CAPS LEFT IT ON AND TOO LAZY TO RETYPE .. now here we go lol lol lol


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> Hahahahaha... you crack me up Blake... hahahaha
> 
> See ya,
> 
> Chris


Glad I could help bring some humor to your day! :angel:


----------

